# 50 years of images in 3 minutes



## Hilly (Nov 7, 2007)

Do we all know Billy Joel's We Didn't Start the Fire? Great history filled song. 
Well, here is a cool video made with the images. 

http://yeli.us/Flash/Fire.html


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 7, 2007)

I am not even going to try to sing that song.  Neat pictures!


----------

